# Favourite Anime/manga character?



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

I've just been wondering how many people read manga/watch anime, and what their favourite characters are. I'll list mine.

(in no particular order)

Sawada Tsunayoshi

Spanner

Superbi Squalo

Reborn



What a coincidence.. they're all from Reborn!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 13, 2010)

ewwwwwwwwww i hate anime other than original pokemon and i guess dragon ball was ok


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

Izumi Konata for all time favorite.
Rurushu because faaaaabulous.~
Hei because GAR and dem collarbones.
Jin because yes.
Mato Kuroi because character design.
Yui Hirasawa because moe moe~.
Kanata Sorami because she's Yui, except in a dystopian world with war and fighting and GRIMDARK.
Yotsuba Koiwai because 4chan mascot.
Accelerator because crazy and badass.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 13, 2010)

Lelouch and Edward Elric


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

So, how many animes have you guys seen? 

I can think of a few people on this forum who definitely have me beat though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 13, 2010)

L.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

okay, i'll have my fav anime chars in the same format as 4chan





Katekyo Hitman Reborn! is my favourite. Awesome storyline (IMO) and they have violence when needed. (like when things get a little dull at times)


in no particular order:

Takeshi Yamamoto


Spoiler



takeshi



Reborn


Spoiler



Reborn



Sawada Tsunayoshi


Spoiler



Tsuna



Superbi Squalo


Spoiler



Squalo!



Actually, the Varia in general


Spoiler



Varia



Ichigo - no link (lazyness prevails)

Chrome


Spoiler



Chrome



Hayato Gokudera


Spoiler



Gokudera




Most of these are from Reborn! but some characters i dont really like, like lal mirch.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

So um, have you seen any other animes, mister bladez?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 13, 2010)

Ichigo!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2010)

Konata Izumi
Haruhi Suzumiya
Mikuru Asahina
Kyon
Yuki nagato
Tsuruya
Minami (Lucky Star, forgot her last name)
Hiyori
Osaka
Sakaki
Chiyo-chan
The sane teacher in azumanga daioh
Pikachu
Goku
Vegeta
Ichigo
Orihime
Ushia
Chad
Rukia
Mio
Netto
Megaman
Mailu
Rush
Falzar
Gregar
Your MOM
Sasuke
Hinata


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

Kyon, you say?
Ohohohoho

He *DIES*







Spoiler



but when the universe gets fixed he's okay again.


----------



## Tortin (Apr 13, 2010)

Shanks and Ace.


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 13, 2010)

Definitely Lelouch vi Britannia
Chuck in L and Hei and you've got a solid lineup


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2010)

Bakura from Yugioh


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> So um, have you seen any other animes, mister bladez?



err, i used to watch naruto, and bleach. i've seen maybe an episode of one piece, and it seems quite interesting. i have no hopes of challenging you and your probably vast knowledge of anime  But that's pretty much it.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 13, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Your MOM



I SAW DAT!
Oh, and Tai from Digimon because Digimon owns. And Perhaps Sasuke and Sakura.


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

The entire cast of TMOHS
The entire lucky star main and minor cast
Every main character from School Rumble
Tomoya Okazaki
Nagisa Furukawa
Ushio Okazaki
Kyou Fujibayashi
Kotomi Ichinose
Tomoyo Sakagami
Fuko Ibuki
Yukine Miyazawa
Ryou Fujibayashi
Misae Sagara
Kouko Ibuki
Youhei Sunohara
Mei Sunohara
Akio Furukawa
Sanae Furukawa
Toshio Koumura
Yusuke Yoshino
Kappei Hiiragi
Naoyuki Okazaki
Shino Okazaki
Ayu Tsukimiya 
Makoto Sawatari
Mai Kawasumi
Shiori Misaka
Yuichi Aizawa
Yukito Kunisaki
Misuzu Kamio
Kano Kirishima
Minagi Tohno
Gendo Ikari
Shinji Ikari
Rei Ayanami
Asuka Langley Soryu

I could add more, but these are the characters that hold a place in meh heart.


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Kyon, you say?
> Ohohohoho
> 
> He *DIES*
> ...



USE SPOILER TAGS ;_;


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Kyon, you say?
> ...



You of all people didn't finish watching it?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

Fuko arc made me ;_; in real life.


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



You talkin' to me?

I'm watching it now...


----------



## Feryll (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm no hardcore anime/manga reader, but sometimes I watch/read Naruto, and so I say Kabuto


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

Do want blu-ray quality torrent for Haruhi nao.
Camrip version DOES NOT DO IT JUSTICE.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2010)

Would you be willing to wait for let's say... 3 months or would you rather watch it now?

EDIT: A few years ago I think my favourite anime character would probably have to be Goku or Krillin from DBZ. Right now I don't really have one :s...


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Would you be willing to wait for let's say... 3 months or would you rather watch it now?



Watch camrip= See it before most people, but with less quality
Watch DVD release= See it at the same time as most people, but with HQ

Camrip. I'd like to be able to say "Hey, you saw the new Haruhi movie?" "It hasn't been released yet " "I've seen it "


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

Haha, I tried to abstain from the camrip, but [a/ was like, "The Haruhi movie is sooooooo good."


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm sorta desperate to watch it since I'm not watching any animes right now and the movie is ranked no.1 on myanimelist.com so it must be really good. It only took me around half an hour to download the 1.06 GB movie heheh... (which is REALLY fast for me)


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

It's number one on MAL already~!?!?
O_O

(Btw, I rated it 10 last night, LOL)

EDIT: Downloading OST now, I absolutely loved some of the songs. 
;_;


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2010)

It seems the producers have really made up for the endless eight heheh...


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

HAhaHAhAhahA. xD

Oh wow, endless eight. xD


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> HAhaHAhAhahA. xD
> 
> Oh wow, endless eight. xD



Ahh, good times, 8 times.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2010)

Saw the camrip
Fah Kin Sue Pah
Mikuru is cute in the santa suit...WHAT?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

>Implying that Mikuru isn't normally cute wearing anything else.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

is it just me and Maggot that watch KHR???

anyway, i think the KHR ost is good...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 13, 2010)

L, Light.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2010)

I've thought of perhaps my favourite anime character: Madara from the Natsume Yuujinchou series 

EDIT: I also kinda Satou Tatsuhiro from Welcome to the N.H.K. but I wouldn't like to be like him in some ways


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 13, 2010)

Reborn was good in the beginning for the anime but then it got way too slow. Had to resort to the manga.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

hey... i found a MAJOR mistake at my anime list's KHR page

It says it's ranked 124.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2010)

That's correct, isn't it?


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

err, not for me


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 13, 2010)

Well we all know its nowhere near top #10 with fillers


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

If only, I had a "my tastes > your tastes" image saved.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Well we all know its nowhere near top #10 with *fillers*



can you define that? 

i feel so noob. (noobier than i already am?)


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 13, 2010)

Crappy episodes that come outta nowhere to fill the time so the manga can advance.


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

How could I have forgotten to add the characters from Angel Beats ;_;

Oh and the main cast of Bamboo Blade.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Crappy episodes that come outta nowhere to fill the time so the manga can advance.



NOO DON'T INSULT KHR!!!


sob

edit: (i stopped sobbing )

i like your quote, edward


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 13, 2010)

Most long animes have fillers not just KHR  Naruto was like and still is a big pile of fillers


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

lol... KHR is actually at a filler point right now... but its not that useless/crappy  just doesn't follow the manga


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 13, 2010)

Edward Elric
Motoko Kusanagi


----------



## ElderKingpin (Apr 13, 2010)

L lawliet


----------



## maggot (Apr 13, 2010)

i like reborn character from KHR (sleeping is funny)
but i watch A LOT of anime (over 500 series)
some that stick out of crowd sorry i am bad for remember names so many anime i have watching and is so long time ago
stein and shinigami (shinigami chop!) from soul eater (i like all character on this anime)
butler from kurositsuji (yes my lord)
main character of shaman king
the girls from kiss x sis (ecchi!)
mutsu enmei ryuu (owns you)
kenichi 
the baker girl from valkyria chronicle gallian
hayate from no gotoku
the medicine man from mononoke
light and L deathnote
shinichi and nodame
the dog on kobato LOL 
erin from kemono no souja
and go ahead add a lot of character from hunterx, and the ongoing series, d-gray man. . 
i can go on for forever!!
i think not any character from anime i like most! i like all!!!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 13, 2010)

lolicon


----------



## janelle (Apr 13, 2010)

My favorite is Shinichi Kudo/Conan Edogawa


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

I have finished the movie.
The inner little boy anime fan in me is screaming in excitement as I listen to the ending credits song. I am truly satisfied.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> I have finished the movie.
> The inner little boy anime fan in me is screaming in excitement as I listen to the ending credits song. I am truly satisfied.



...Fanboy....


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I have finished the movie.
> ...



Your point is?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 13, 2010)

master roshi

he wins


----------



## Piotr (Apr 13, 2010)

Kojiro Hyuga, with his epic 'Tiger Shot' :]


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

heyy, is there anybody else out there watching/reading KHR??? yellloooo???

anyway, i need a new anime
but i will still love khr 

something funny, and still has violence and stuff. and really awesome characters (i don't really like douches...?)


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

How the hell is iasimp not banned or his post deleted.

He basically said DRAWN UNDERAGE PORNOGRAPHY.
WTF.

It's obviously NOT an anime character, and a random post about sick material.


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> heyy, is there anybody else out there watching/reading KHR??? yellloooo???
> 
> anyway, i need a new anime
> but i will still love khr
> ...



I have a list (outdated though) of most of my anime that I've seen. One HAS to fit your description. Possibly Neon Genesis Evangelion? It has it's funny moments. Awesome Characters. It has decent amount of violence.

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Elcarc


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

Edward said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > heyy, is there anybody else out there watching/reading KHR??? yellloooo???
> ...



i don't like things TOO violent though.
(head chopping, limb chopping, head stabbing[ew], anything too gory.)


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...


No nothing like that (till the movie if I remember correctly).


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

okay. it seems pretty good from the page.

it's kinda funny how it takes place in 2015 when it is rapidly approaching 

is it ongoing?

edit:

nvm, it finished airing.

ZOMG rated 17+??


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 14, 2010)

And here I was thinking that Evangelion was a prerequisite.

By the way, the original series isn't about aliens, angels, fighting, or instrumentality. That's just the side plot.

The last few episodes are a representation of existentialism, and the how our experiences in life shape our identity and how Shinji finds identity and significance.

It turns out the whole series was about Shinji's journey to discover such.



Oh, yeah, most people don't know about that and they're left going, "wat" because they expected a fight scene at the end.

People were too stupid to understand the existential version, so they made a stupid fight scene ADHD movie series for the idiots.

Go figure.



EDIT: You guys are totally ignoring the fact that someone said something obscene, stupid, and borderline offensive.


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

4Chan said:


> *EDIT: You guys are totally ignoring the fact that someone said something obscene, stupid, and borderline offensive.*



Well, if that's his favourite type of character then there's no helping it .


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 14, 2010)

But it's not a character.

._.
He's being stupid.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 14, 2010)

Bump:

Neon Geneses Evangelion is pretty good, and is pretty much as you said. 

too bad there are only 70 chapters. (on chapter 12 right now.) is there a sequel to this?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 14, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Bump:
> 
> Neon Geneses Evangelion is pretty good, and is pretty much as you said.
> 
> too bad there are only 70 chapters. (on chapter 12 right now.)* is there a sequel to this?*



Depends on who you talk to, and what you acknowledge as canon.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 15, 2010)

Just saw the new The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya movie
1)Mikuru is awesome in the Santa Suit
2)The decision Nagato makes is so sad...touching. I literally cried.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Apr 15, 2010)

I like L, Ichigo, and all the BECK characters. I almost cos-played as Tyra. If you don't know what BECK is you are worthless in my eyes.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 15, 2010)

SO many of these are mainstream. Hasn't anyone watched the classics? 
Lupin III=favorite. (I'm not old) Then maybe Kana from Minami-ke


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Bump:
> ...



He can read the Neon Genises Angelic Days series. Of the one book I read, it seems to take place in the reality where Shniji is a playa, Rei isn't quiet, Misato is a teacher, blah blah blah, all that jazz and such.

Did you watch The End of Evangelion movie?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 15, 2010)

Me, or him?

End of Evangelion was LOL.
(Especially the first few mintues, ohohohoh)


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Me, or him?
> 
> End of Evangelion was LOL.
> (Especially the first few mintues, ohohohoh)



Now that I think about it... Both?

It was lol, but the end was umm...


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 15, 2010)

Bahahahahahahaha, you're funny. xD xD
When he was choking Asuka, I was like. 

._.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2010)

you know the answer. see my avatar.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hmm... my favorite anime movies would have to be The original Ghost in the Shell and Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust

My favorite anime series would have to be either Serial Experiment: Lain, or Elfen Lied (polar opposites as far as anime go. lol)

And, my favorite character would have to be Vegeta from dbz. Alacard from Hellsing is pretty BA as well (especially in the new OVA releases)


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 15, 2010)

lol, i knew daniel would come sooner or later.

does anybody READ? i hear all you guys watching the anime, but do your read the manga aswell?

i feel like the only one...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 15, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> lol, i knew daniel would come sooner or later.
> 
> does anybody READ? i hear all you guys watching the anime, but do your read the manga aswell?
> 
> i feel like the only one...



I usually read books when I read, and just watch my anime. Although Gantz was insanely better in manga form than anime form. 

Oh, and I read excel saga, because it was so different from the show.


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> lol, i knew daniel would come sooner or later.
> 
> does anybody READ? i hear all you guys watching the anime, but do your read the manga aswell?
> 
> i feel like the only one...



In order to READ the manga, I'd have to BUY trhe manga. Id rather spend that money on cubes 

And I HAET manga scans.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 15, 2010)

I only read the manga when it's an on-going anime.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 16, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Bakura from Yugioh



There was a character named Bakura?


Spoiler



Lets see who gets that reference.



Yoh from Shaman King
I was mad when it got cancled.


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

..Goku just cause he is the strongest,,
Others include Ichigo, Naruto , Edward Elric 
n Guts from bereserk is totally cool...


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 16, 2010)

i haven't seen much anime, but i like Goku very much.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 16, 2010)

lolgoku. The only hero in a series that can never seem to defeat his foes. Couldn't down Frieza, couldn't defeat cell... i believe he did win against recoome... but that hardly counts. He spends most of his time eating, disappointing his wife, and beating the tar out of his son =)


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> lolgoku. The only hero in a series that can never seem to defeat his foes. Couldn't down Frieza, couldn't defeat cell... i believe he did win against recoome... but that hardly counts. He spends most of his time eating, disappointing his wife, and beating the tar out of his son =)



lol..


----------

